
Clang is the next Webkit - ingve
http://kickingbear.com/blog/archives/531
======
smt88
If you like Clang, I hope it's not the next WebKit, because WebKit is down to
~10% share[1].

As was noted[2] at the time, Google probably forked WebKit because it was too
bloated for mobile and they wanted more power to cut things out. I don't know
if that will happen to Clang, but it's worth noting as long as we're using
this analogy.

1\. [http://gs.statcounter.com/#all-
browser_version_partially_com...](http://gs.statcounter.com/#all-
browser_version_partially_combined-ww-monthly-201504-201504-bar)

2\. [http://www.zdnet.com/article/the-real-reason-why-google-
fork...](http://www.zdnet.com/article/the-real-reason-why-google-forked-
webkit/)

